# first litter



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

my first litter ever! 
day 5


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice parents and a healthy looking litter!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

day 8 and everyone has fur!!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

*beautiful*


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

update
managed to get them to stay in a sorta line today  
2 which will likely be my keepers at the top of the photo, its not just the photo the black fox doe at the top is a beast!
going down there's a blue buck (which will probably keep), another black fox/tan doe, and 2 agouti bucks.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations, the pups look healthy and plump, and I just love their dark tails! I know it may sound strange, but that's what amazes me in well bred mice's pups - all those from petshop or feeder breeders I've seen have tails much lighter


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I had a mouse with a tail that had like uneven stripes around him tail
But no I don't see many dark tailed mice


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

12 day today, eyes should open soon!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Gorgeous at least someone is having luck with colours -_-


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

eyes opened yesterday,and their beginning to explore outside the nest.

all are now sold as well, apart from the light greyish buck who I'm keeping to see what colour he ends up as. thinking light mock chocolate at the mo.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

some photos from yesterday .


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 18


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

They are adorable, a pleasure to see


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Think this doe will be a keeper .
Keep getting cancelations with homing this litter grrrr


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

some random photos


----------

